# 2,1 speakers



## 12345 (Jun 30, 2006)

hi guys,i need help to buy 2.1 speakers for my pc and also to use with my ipod.performance in music matters,forget about games or movies.i want deep bass with no distortion.wont be listening at high volumes,i prefer a good quality sound to loudness.my budget is Rs.4,000 max.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vandit (Jul 1, 2006)

go for the creative SBS series.....quite cheap and good sound quality....


----------



## JGuru (Jul 1, 2006)

You can buy Altec Lansing, if you can extend your budget a little bit. Gives great 
 clarity in Bass & Treble. I recommend Altec LanSing.


----------



## Geforce (Jul 1, 2006)

Easily under 4k = Altec lansing ATP3 (2.6-2.7k).....tried and tested.


----------



## 12345 (Jul 2, 2006)

but in last month's DIGIT test,the following speakers in my price range fared better than the ATP3 in music tests:
artis S700
creative i-trigue 3400(i'm getting them for 3.3k somewhere)
logitech X-230
    so what do i do now???


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 2, 2006)

go for logitech 230


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 2, 2006)

forget artis...i dont even want to comment

creative i-trigue series is decent but they emphasize more on highs and mid and thus bass suffers...

ATP3 will give the balanced sound....so go for it

ENjoy...


----------



## supernova (Jul 4, 2006)

I explored Kolkata market but could not find X230, even tried the only distributor.... He says he has given up logitech..


I am finally tellin my bro in delhi to get either of X230 or Atp3 from Nehu place... However yet to decide among the two..

X230 Vs Atp3 ......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 4, 2006)

I would always prefer the Altec Lansing and for you it will be ATP3


----------



## supernova (Jul 4, 2006)

Purchased ATP3 @ 2530/- from Nehru place, Delhi 

Thanks everybody,


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 5, 2006)

i have heard creative sbs 2.1 and the sound quality is average especially at high volume.....i wud say get altec lansing


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 6, 2006)

one more vote for Altec Lansing from a AL-statisfied-customer


----------

